# triple phase ct liver



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi All,

How do you code a triple phase CT LIVER?(noncontrast, arterial phase, venous phase)

thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## j.bedford (Mar 20, 2014)

I had the same question and came up with 74170.


----------

